# sotaque - acento



## Encolpius

I've got the feeling there's no difference, maybe sotaque sounds more Portuguse. So can I say
*Schwarzenegger tem um sotaque / acento alemao. *
Thanks a lot.

PS: sotaque sounds uncommon, not Latin. can you find the etymology of the word? I couldn't.


----------



## losvedir

Encolpius said:


> I've got the feeling there's no difference, maybe sotaque sounds more Portuguse. So can I say
> *Schwarzenegger tem um sotaque / acento alemao. *
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> PS: sotaque sounds uncommon, not Latin. can you find the etymology of the word? I couldn't.



Oh, good question! I'm interested in the response as well. In my limited time exploring the Portuguese language I've seen "sotaque" more frequently than "acento". "Sotaque" strikes me as much different, too. Priberam, (which I had thought knows everything!) didn't give an etymology.


----------



## Vanda

Sinto dizer-lhes, senhores, que sotaque é de origem obscura, conforme mostra o dicionário, datada de 1720.


----------



## joanamcbarata

At least in european portuguese, _sotaque_ e _acento_ don't have the same meaning.

_Sotaque_ is accent in this sense: 

A characteristic pronunciation, especially:
One determined by the regional or social background of the speaker.
One determined by the phonetic habits of the speaker's native language carried over to his or her use of another language.
_Acento_ is also accent, but in these senses: 

The relative prominence of a particular syllable of a word by greater intensity or by variation or modulation of pitch or tone.
Vocal prominence or emphasis given to a particular syllable, word, or phrase.
A mark or symbol used in the printing and writing of certain languages to indicate the vocal quality to be given to a particular letter: _an acute accent._
A mark or symbol used in printing and writing to indicate the stressed syllables of a spoken word.
So, if you want to say Schwarzenegger has a german accent, you would have to use "sotaque alemão". (Keep in mind this is for Eur Pt., I'm not sure about BR pt)


----------



## Vanda

> So, if you want to say Schwarzenegger has a german accent, you would have to use "sotaque alemão". (Keep in mind this is for Eur Pt., I'm not sure about BR pt)



Same here and only possibility in this context.


----------



## Encolpius

Vanda said:


> Sinto dizer-lhes, senhores, que sotaque é de origem obscura, conforme mostra o dicionário, datada de 1720.


 
 Too bad, we didn't get to know the etymology. It seems an interesting word.


----------



## andlima

Actually, in Brazil at least, it's possible to use "acento" meaning "sotaque", but that's far from usual. I've only seen it in the literature. You can say "acento alemão", but chances are you won't be easily understood over here.


----------



## Macunaíma

andlima said:


> Actually, in Brazil at least, it's possible to use "acento" meaning "sotaque", but that's far from usual. I've only seen it in the literature.


 
É um francesismo que se encontra em alguns autores, a maioria do século XIX. A maior parte dos brasileiros, pelo menos, que não fala francês nem inglês e não lê senão talvez Paulo Coelho, ficaria sem entender.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> É um francesismo que se encontra em alguns autores, a maioria do século XIX. A maior parte dos brasileiros, pelo menos, que não fala francês nem inglês e não lê senão talvez Paulo Coelho, ficaria sem entender.


 
Exatamente, concordo plenamente.


----------



## gbasfora

Vanda said:


> Sinto dizer-lhes, senhores, que sotaque é de origem obscura, conforme mostra o dicionário, datada de 1720.


 
Vou dar um "chute" : Em árabe existe a palvra sôt /saut cuja tradução é voz e sôtak/sautak significa sua voz. Seria possível ser essa a origem da palavra sotaque ?

George


----------



## Outsider

Podíamos ficar aqui a especular até ao dia de São Nunca. Se nem os especialistas sabem de certeza...


----------



## Alandria

A língua portuguesa tem forte influência do árabe, não duvido.


----------



## BillDad

Em árabe, como alguem já disse, "sawt" (صوت) quer dizer "voz". Uma palavra "sotaque" poderia existir em forma "sawtaki", que seria "a sua voz", como resultado de seguendo um particípio ou outra razão de colocar a palavra no caso genitivo...de ali vem a última vocale na palavra, "i". 

Éstas vocales finales, indicando o caso do nome, ou o género do recipiente da acão, não são tão usados quanto em a lingua clássica árabe, mas pudesse ter sido usados quando os Mouros estavam em Portugal. "Sawtaki" seria "de sua voz", por exemplo, ou a voz de uma mulher. (Eu ouvi o sonido da sua voz)

Obrigado por aguentar o meu português ruim.

BillDad


----------



## ze do rock

é, achei muito interessante a teoria do árabe sawtaki. the only problem is that the great majority of the arab words in portuguese entered the language in the middle of the middle ages, and the word appeared for the first time in 1720 (o cosa similar). talvez tenha sido uma palavra invented mesmo: somebody thought that anothre guy was speaking en a funny manner, didnt know or couldnt remembra the word 'accento' e said 'ó pa, este gajo fala com um sotaque!'. e el ouvinte ja fué pasando la palabra adelante... talvez porque he tenha gostado da palavra, ou porque he achou que era uma existent palavra... há words like that. in alemán há a palabra 'radau', que apeared in el begin do seclo 20, significando barulho, bagunça. talvez alguen reclamou of una paseata na rua, dizendo "stop  ese, ese... hm, radau aí!", la persona do lado said "é, ese radau ta demás", e pronto, a new word was born...


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Zé do Rock.
Em que língua você escreveu? Enguêsnhol?


----------



## ze do rock

é, portenglol, or a cosa similar...

'eu quase que nada sei...etc' - good ditado!


----------



## ze do rock

I can scrib in Europian oso... or in IPI (Internasionale Pijin Inglish)(pronuns ípi). dat is un internacionalizet e simplizet inglish, super izi tu lern. la chiken put ovos, zé do rock put linguas...


----------



## GamblingCamel

ze do rock said:


> é, portenglol, or a cosa similar...


I like that. Does the lol stand for laugh out loud ?



ze do rock said:


> la chiken put ovos, zé do rock put linguas...



and the Camel lays yummy fried potato slices http://annarborgrocerydelivery.com/shop/images/lays-potato-chips-regular.jpg


----------



## joaosilva

LOL

I' m not sure about the reason but Zé do Rock speaks a funny and I would say sophisticated variety of Interlingua or Esperanto. LOL

I supose portenglol, stood for Português + English + Español

Zé do Rock is far from being insane: He speculates whether the word sotaque appeared like kangaroo... When the British got in contact with the Australian Aborigines, and pointing at a kangaroo asked: What is that animal? The Aborigines said something like kan-ga-roo, witch means I don`t understand


----------



## Johannes

And here is an ( indirect ) Portuguese contribution  to the English language:
When Portuguese emigrants after months at sea finally reached their final destination, Hawai, they got off the ship and right there on the quay they formed a circle and sang and danced to the music of their cavaquinhos. The Hawaians not knowing where the music came from wondered how the Portuguese by scratching their bellies pruduced such wonderful sounds. Never having seen a cavaquinho before the instrument became called  : a belly scratcher or a ukelele.


----------



## Myla

Well, 
I also think 'sotaque' is an interesting word, very different from '*accent*', '*acento*', etc. 
But in Portuguese we can never misunderstand these words: '*acento*' means these signals we have: *´ ^ `~¨... *
while '*sotaque*' is used when we talk about the way a person speaks. "He has a strong *Italian accent*", "She speaks Portuguese with an *American accent'*, etc.


----------



## GOODVIEW

It's strange to see that many of us think that "acento" does not mean "sotaque" in Portuguese. I've always considered them synonyms and if you google it you will find thousands of examples.

ACENTO
*4.* Pronúncia de uma língua típica de alguém, de uma região etc.; SOTAQUE
Dicionário Aulete Digital

Só para acento alemão no Google há 640 entradas, algumas no sentido figurado. Fora os exemplos com todas as outras línguas...


----------



## Vanda

Acho que é muito mais não associar imediatamente ao sinônimo _sotaque _do que desconhecimento, Good! Pra ficar bem claro o que queremos dizer usamos sotaque e acento diferentemente.


----------



## joaosilva

Em Portugal, não sendo acento incorrecto, se tivermos confiança com a pessoa que o disser, normalmente corrigimo-la. Usamos sotaque ou pronúncia.
Sotaque para os acentos estrangeiros e pronúncia para os acentos regionais portugueses. Algumas vezes o pessoal jovem, a brincar, diz "suteique", como se fosse su+take em inglês
No Google  22.200 resultados para "sotaque alemão" e 965 resultados para "acento alemão", vá-se lá saber se não terásido escrito por alemães mesmo


----------



## ze do rock

gambling camel, 

if you laughed out loud, it must be a good language, mustnt it?

quando eu acabar de converter o meu filme (ta ocupando quase toda a memoria ram (precisava mais de uma memória maior, tipo sapo), vou dar uma checada no camelo que bota fatia de batata.


----------



## ze do rock

macunaíma, 

eu nao acho muito provavel que acento seja um francesismo. if thare are 2 words for sotaque, one of them being acento/accento (em portugal é accento, ou nao?), and the word sotaque appeared in 1720, i suppose that before that the only word was accento, as it is in other latin and germanic languages (which probbably took it from french). 

eu suponho que quando a palavra sotaque apareceu, a palavra a(c)cento começou a entrar em desuso, ja que ela ta bem ocupada designando outras coisas, como os sinais diacríticos - e tem a palavra assento, que é escrita diferente mas tem a mesma pronuncia. se alguem diz que o outro tem um 'acento português', o ouvinte poderia achar que se trata de uma cadeira no estilo português (só 2 pés, ou coisa assim).


----------



## ze do rock

john bush, (joao silva)

>I' m not sure about the reason but Zé do Rock speaks a funny and I would  say sophisticated variety of Interlingua or Esperanto. LOL

obrigado pelo 'sophisticated'... well, portenglol was just a mix, without any simplifications. mas encuanto interlingua e esperanto sao baseados nas linguas latinas, IPI is basicli inglish. even if pro exemplo 'the' (/D@/, dat is a word ki fiu poplo can prononse corectli) is 'la'. et IPI is spiket as yu scrib, e yu scrib as yu spik, so if yu scribe 'like', yu ha tu sei /li-ke/, if yu spik /laik/ yu ha tu scribe 'laik' (in dis cas it is 'laik'). europian et interlingua ha multi similar aspectos, mas europiano ha multi plus inglishe wordes.  

. thare is a text about the smoking bans which is in portuguese (brazileis), english, german and mixish. um bom prato pra poliglota (de lingua europeia ocidental), a nao ser que o poliglota seja anti-fumante... (anti-fumador, como s' diz âim prtgaul)(i guess the portuguese are the only people in the world that can say the name portugal as a one syllable word)

>I supose portenglol, stood for Português + English + Español

and I suppose you're right. 

>Zé do Rock is far from being insane: 

de médico e de louco todos nós temos um pouco, mas eu tenho um pouco mais de louco que de médico. but I guess i'm not completely insane, just 3/4. 

>He speculates whether the word  sotaque appeared like kangaroo... When the British got in contact with  the Australian Aborigines, and pointing at a kangaroo asked: What is  that animal? The Aborigines said something like kan-ga-roo, witch means I  don`t understand         

é, tem a historia com a lhama tamem, né. the spaniards asked the incas how that funny animal was called, "como se llama?", the incas didnt understand and just repeated, "llama?" - and the spaniards thaught that was the word for the poor animal.

e, joaosilva, 

tem alguma explicaçao porquê em portugal se screv 'acçao' e nao açao mas acento e nao accento?


----------



## joaosilva

tenho pois,

é  derivado de termos para a letra "a" 2 sons, um mais aberto e outro mais fechado; no português (contemporâneo) de Portugal, escreve-se c antes antes do c, do ç e do t
(accionista, acção, actor) quando a letra "a" se tem que pronunciar muito aberta (com a boca aberta), mais ou menos como o "a" brasileiro; noutros casos pronunciamos a letra "a" mais fechada como em acento.
Não conheço o alfabeto fonético mas poderia dizer duma forma que você perceberá perfeitamente num que eu acabo de inventar : nós dizemos "átôr" e "âcêntu" enquanto que no Brasil se diz "ácentu".

Com a mesma lógica, temos para o "e", proteccionista, pretecção e protector.

Seja como for, já estamos a adoptar o acordo ortográfico. Daqui a uns tempos já não haverá diferença na escrita (reparou no adoptar, em vez de adotar; mais um caso parecido)

Talvez encontre alguma explicação melhor e mais exaustiva nalgum site de gramática portuguesa ou procurando "ação acção" no google.

Muito interessante a cena do IPI, mas acho que não é para mim...

Achei piada à considerão que você fez sobre a pronunciação de Portugal pelos portugueses. É "quase" monossílabo...  E ao John Bush também. Mas acho que prefiro Sean Bush, é mais sophisticated 

Zé, continua assim louco, OK?

Um abraço


----------



## GOODVIEW

> No Google 22.200 resultados para "sotaque alemão" e 965 resultados para "acento alemão", vá-se lá saber se não terásido escrito por alemães mesmo


 
Hahahaha, é verdade. Inclusive, influenciado pelas coloridas divagações do Zé do Roll estou inclinado a achar que o dicionário chama-se Äulete e se pronuncia Oilete, oder?

Muitas palavras da língua portuguesa não são conhecidas pelos menos instruídos ou são pouco usadas, o que não lhes subtrai o significado. Acento também quer dizer sotaque, muitos entenderão, muitos outros não entenderão, é uma questão de conhecimento da língua.


----------



## ze do rock

Oi Sean Bush, 

obrigado pela explicaçao, que é realment elucidativa. I didnt know that PP had unstressd vowels that wernt shwas (maybe evrybody knoes it heer, but in case some peeple dont, they ar the so-calld obscure vowels), i thaught it was worse than english (and maybe still is - anyway PP and english ar quite similar in this area). 

O que quer dizer que as consoantes mudas tem deveras uma funçao no PP. A few months ago i was at the Universities do Minho e de Coimbra and lernd a lot about PP,  but i didnt realized that fact. Restaria saber porquê o A de acçao é aberto e o de acento nao... ou você tamem tem uma explicaçao pra isso?

And since we'r talking about PP: a swiss friend askd me how we say Santa Claus in portuguese, i sed 'Papai Noel', then i rememberd that in Portugal it is difrent, Papai Natal. Mas ele me contradice dizendo que 'papai' só exist no Brasil. I serchd a bit around and found out that he was right, in PP it is Pai Natal. Vocês realment nao tem a palavra 'papai'? E se nao, tamem nao tem a palavra 'mamãe'? Vô, vó, vovô, vovó tamem nao? And no surrogates?

Obrigado pelo 'coloridas divagaçoes', Goodwin. Unfortunatly i cant stay heer, i was informd that i hav to spell properly, and thats quite tiring to me, i'v never written a letter, a book or a newspaper article in normal spelling, really... mas parece ser um grupo legal e interessant! 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## joaosilva

Só num aspecto, não estou de acordo, Good: Há pessoas com pouca instrução ou até mesmo analfabetas das que se pode aprender muitíssimo (estou a pensar de pessoas da idade dos meus avós); Dão os seus erros, é verdade, mas compensam com riqueza de vocabulário, que temos tendência a ir esquecendo; Usos magníficos de algumas expressões, ditas por exemplo por alguém num cantinho esquecido de Portugal e resulta que é também uma forma de falar num cantinho do Brasil, ou em todo o Brasil, por efeito da emigração portuguesa de há 100 anos..., ou semelhanças dessa forma "inculta" de falar com outras formas de falar em Espanha, também, sinal de já há muitos anos terem compartido muitas coisas; Ditados, lendas, lengalengas... E parte destes exemplos acabam por ficar fora das academias da língua... Já nem sei o que estou a dizer...


----------



## GOODVIEW

joaosilva said:


> Só num aspecto, não estou de acordo, Good: Há pessoas com pouca instrução ou até mesmo analfabetas das que se pode aprender muitíssimo (estou a pensar de pessoas da idade dos meus avós); Dão os seus erros, é verdade, mas compensam com riqueza de vocabulário, que temos tendência a ir esquecendo; Usos magníficos de algumas expressões, ditas por exemplo por alguém num cantinho esquecido de Portugal e resulta que é também uma forma de falar num cantinho do Brasil, ou em todo o Brasil, por efeito da emigração portuguesa de há 100 anos..., ou semelhanças dessa forma "inculta" de falar com outras formas de falar em Espanha, também, sinal de já há muitos anos terem compartido muitas coisas; Ditados, lendas, lengalengas... E parte destes exemplos acabam por ficar fora das academias da língua... Já nem sei o que estou a dizer...



João, desculpe a minha ausência e consequente demora em responder. Acho que fui um pouco conciso no que escrevi, deixando margem a interpretações. Eu me referia a instrução linguística ( 2. Conjunto de conhecimentos transmitidos ou adquiridos; ERUDIÇÃO; CULTURA - Dic. Aulete) e talvez teria me expressado melhor usando cultura linguística, no sentido de conhecimento de vocabulário. Tendo esclarecido isso, vejo que você na verdade concorda comigo ao enaltecer a riqueza de vocabulário de seus avós.  Na minha opinião, o vocabulário é uma coisa que deve ser preservada e não podada. Se acento é sinônimo de sotaque, por que condenar o seu uso? Dentro do contexto que você apresenta, responda-me uma coisa: se seus avós usassem acento no sentido de sotaque, você os corrigiria?  Pode-se corrigir algo que já está correto?

Você brincou dizendo que os exemplos do Google para “acento alemão” devem ter sido escrito por alemães. Mas pesquise então “acento britânico / francês / espanhol / argentino / etc...” Tirando os sites em espanhol encontramos milhares de exemplos. 



> Vou dar um "chute" : Em árabe existe a palvra sôt /saut cuja tradução é voz e sôtak/sautak significa sua voz. Seria possível ser essa a origem da palavra sotaque ?



gbasfora, seu chute “se non è vero, è ben trovato!”.

Zé do Talk & Roll, don't vanish!


----------

